# Finally, a decent affordable recurve sight...!



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

I had one of these last year. I had a few problems with the apature holder coming loose at times but that is the only complaint I had. 
If i hadn't been able to get my shibuya new in package for the $180 I paid I would still have it. It's a good solid built sight.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

I hope they are better than the Decut compound sights. a club member purchased two of them a few months ago and they are rubbish. very loosely toleranced, to the point where the scope flopping around was beating the rest of the sight to death.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

For lightweight recurves, it appears this sight will be fine.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

John - 

I hope you're right. The problem with most of the lower priced sights is that they tend to have parts that rattle loose after some use.
Once that starts, it worsens pretty quickly. 

Some of my students have gotten this one from altservices
http://alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/0011489.6.6746217195011269815
Even with shipping it's $80 - 90 USD. 

Seems to be a Sure-loc knock-off and rather well made. 
As above, only time will tell how well it holds up.

Viper1 out.


----------



## deepsprayj (Nov 4, 2011)

My buddy has one of the Decut sights. It seems ok. Its no shibuya ultima but it does the job. Honestly, I think a slider that locks down for 30 bucks isnt a bad option at first. I shoot almost exclusively at 20 yards so a fixed sight is fine 90% of the time. I think most newcomers stick to the shorter shooting for a bit to develop a shot process that works. Couple that with the poor form most new shooters exhibit and now it really doesnt matter much. I was playing with my rig and noting the changes in POI when i change my anchor just a bit up or down or over/under draw just a bit. The results equalled POI shifts up to 10 inches at 20 yards. I still think a shibuya, axcel, or sureloc in the $300 range are the only real option for multi distance shooting with a sight that will last. I dont even like the dual click for that purpose. The Decut is more of an option if it is that sight or nothing type of situation in which case target recurves may not be the best chosen sport. Thats just my opinion of it all and by no means meant as an inflammatory statement. I guarantee that buddy of mine buys a shibuya or sure loc in the end if he sticks with it.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I think for an archer like my wife - recreational 1 time/70 arrow/week shooter - a sight like this is going to be just fine. She's a responsible adult, and won't abuse it. Chances are, even after she uses it for 2 or 3 years, it will still look brand new.

The big advantage here, for her, is the simplicity of adjustment. She really likes that. I don't see any other sights in that price range with simple, no set-screw, adjustments.


----------



## Mulcade (Aug 31, 2007)

Deepspray, it's hard to justify spending $300 on a sight for someone who only shoots for gits and shiggles once a week like John's wife. I mean, I got into a recurve about 15 months ago so I could make myself a better coach. I can tell you right now if it had not come with a Sure-Loc sight for the deal I got for the whole thing, I wouldn't have gone looking for one after the fact. Just not worth the money for a bow that will never be my weapon of choice. A decent sight in the $100 would have been just what the doctor ordered.

Incidentally, the setup I bought came with a Sure-Loc Supreme that ended up on my compound. The Challenger I already had got relegated to the recurve. :grin:


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Viper1 said:


> Some of my students have gotten this one from altservices
> http://alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/0011489.6.6746217195011269815
> Even with shipping it's $80 - 90 USD.


I assume that you are referring to the Avalon Tec One? Those links from Alt Services never work because of the way their site is designed. I have a friend with a Tec One and I was surprised at how well made it felt. He doesn't shoot much, though, so it's really hard to tell whether the sight is durable or not.

-Kent W.


----------



## fluke (Aug 12, 2012)

i had a tec one (and a friend just got one) not bad but not perfect, mine developed a "pin holder block wobble" (for lack of better words) which i cured by tightening up the plastic sliders to the point where it almost locks up the elevation adjustment.

my friend lost some set screws

and we both broke the big screw that holds the extender in the sight block on the riser


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Looking at the Alt Services website, I don't see a sight under $129 that I'd purchase. The SF Velocity Pro is basically the same sight as the Decut I bought, except that it has a carbon extension and is more expensive. All the cheaper sights are using the single worm gear/set screw design, which I'm not a fan of anymore. Too complicated for new/inexperienced archers to have to deal with.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

I'll put this sight on my radar. I've had very good luck with the Decut case. So much so that a local buddy tried to order one through Lancaster. There was some kind of snafu between Decut and Lancaster and the case couldn't be had. Lancaster made it up to him by discounting another case. Kudos to Lancaster. 

Any way, I'm glad to have another option for our shooters.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

The only thing so far I don't like about it is the "clever" locking mechanism for the aperture threads. Not the aperture holder, but the thing that holds the aperture from turning. They came up with this truss design that grabs the threads on either side of the aperture block, and is tensioned by a set screw. Not a bad design if you're an engineer, but if you're an archer, it's just one more complicated thing to come loose. So, I ditched that first thing, and just secured the aperture in the holder with an 8-32 brass nut, the same way I do on my Sure-loc aperture holders. Problem solved, and it won't come loose.

Other than that, it's very simple and straightforward. Turn one knob for elevation, the other for windage - no set screws. Simple.


----------



## Mika Savola (Sep 2, 2008)

Avalon tec one sight; my club fellows have at least six of those. No problems whatsoever. Price tag 58 euros at Alternative (dunno how much in $) I call it incredible value for money.


----------



## Poldi (Mar 3, 2012)

had several low to mid price sights in my hands and have to say that every sight below 200 $ has one or more flaws.

my favorite in this price range is the SF carbon pro - now named SF velocity carbon
http://www.sf-archery.com/index.php/en/viseurs/velocity-carbon-sight-detail

it's a lookalike of the well known arc systeme sx10 sight and is performing very well for the price.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

All those arc systeme sx10 sights and their copies have a common problem: with higher poundage the sight pin rod rattles loose and starts turning. Then you overtighten and strip the threads.

That Avalon tec one that Mika suggested is best cheap sight I've seen. It is very good design and build quality is ok too.


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

Have to agree with you John. Good sight for the price. 

Only issues I've seen are minor. 

The tolerance fit between the guide rod and the sight block is sloppier than that of other higher priced designs. This allows the sight block to rack up or down when locked into place if you try and adjust the sight using the vertical adjustment.

Secondly, the sight tape. It would be better if the increment marks were on the opposite side so that they would align with the notch in the sight block.

Still quite good for the money.

Regards,

Tom


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Tom, I like the fact that the sight marks are flipped over so that either a lefty or righty can use the sight. I cover the off-side tape with some masking tape that my wife can write down her sight marks on. Worked perfectly.


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

Maybe I mis-explained the sight tape. 

It appears they use the same part (sight tape) on both sides. On one side the increment marks line up with the notch in the block. On the other side it does not.

Regards,

Tom


----------

